# seraphim arrive!



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I got my pair this morning. shipped out on tues. wow! quik. I was expecting them thurs. I was going to call the post office this morning, but they called me instead to say my birds are here. I'am glad my post is only 5 min from my house. so here they are and they are scared but I hope they will settle in over the next week. I would be scared too if I was put in a box overnight and let out in a strange place. I love them.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Congratulations on getting your beautiful babies safely. They are just lovely and I know you will enjoy them. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH, they are SO pretty. They'll calm down in a day or so.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Look at teh HUGE eyes on the one on the right..awwww...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

They are just beautiful!!

I know that all of you will be having a fine adventure!!

Please keep us updated

Squeaks and I say CONGRATULATIONS!!!


Hugs

*Shi & Squeaks*


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Congratulations!!!*

Lovely birds!!! I'm glad you got them so quick.

*I want one.....*


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

i like them alot they look like my old fashion frills. what ones the male and what ones the female?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pigeon lower said:


> i like them alot they look like my old fashion frills. what ones the male and what ones the female?


The hen is the one that has some color on her wings, which will be all white after she moults. thanks all for the nice words.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

All white when she molts? Really I never heard of that interesting.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*They are pretty*



spirit wings said:


> I got my pair this morning. shipped out on tues. wow! quik. I was expecting them thurs. I was going to call the post office this morning, but they called me instead to say my birds are here. I'am glad my post is only 5 min from my house. so here they are and they are scared but I hope they will settle in over the next week. I would be scared too if I was put in a box overnight and let out in a strange place. I love them.


I wonder what breeds went into the making of them. Do you know if this is a new or old breed? I thought I'd seen them all and then there is something new, at least new to me.

They resemble Turbits and they resemble Capuchins to me. Maybe even Russian Tumbler.

The one moulting to white is possible but it's not a typical pattern to do so. Anything is possible and new combinations do occur. I wouldn't even know what color or pattern to call it. Another pic might help. Anyway, cool birds.

Bill


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

They're lovely, congratulations!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Adding my congrats too - and a big "welcome to your new home" as well. They really are beautiful


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

jbangelfish said:


> I wonder what breeds went into the making of them. Do you know if this is a new or old breed? I thought I'd seen them all and then there is something new, at least new to me.
> 
> They resemble Turbits and they resemble Capuchins to me. Maybe even Russian Tumbler.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bill, they are bred from Old fashioned oriental frills. they have longer face/beak and slimmer. Anne Ellis(breeder) wanted them to be able to feed thier young. color is recessive red and yellow and they gain the pure white after the 1st moult and sometimes after the second.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

What a gorgeous pair! It is always a relief to read that they arrived safe and sound. I know you are going to enjoy these two a lot.

Margaret


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

im pretty sure but when i was getting my birds he said some girl wanted his whites for 100$ a peice and was selling em for 500$ as a rare breed far away.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Congratulations!! These two are stunning!!

Lindi


----------

